# Online "5e d20 modern" futuristic "Mega Tokyo" campaign recruitment



## Jear77 (Mar 4, 2021)

Futuristic campaign References/ inspiration

Batman Beyond
The 5th element
Minority report
Paranoia (tabletop RPG)
Call of Cthulhu/ cthulhutech
Judge Dread
Robocop
cyberpunk 2020 (tabletop RPG)
A certain scientific accelerator (anime)

The area once known as, Toyko, Japan on earth. The far flung future. On the surface, things can't be better. There is a centralized government that gives people what they need. Peace. Food. Shelter. Crime is at an all time low. People are generally happy. Technology has solved many of the problems. People live longer, and get sick less often. Those sicknesses they get are generally easily treated. The air and water are clean. Intra city transport is amazing. There are bullet trains and flying cars. Drones carry packages from place to place. There are permanent gates between cities.

But underneath things aren't so good. One megacorporation runs all essential services, including the police. The system is very corrupt. Bribery is rampant. "Justice" is only for those who can pay. They monitor everything... or at least try to. Get on their wrong side and there'll be hell to pay. The corporation has bounty hunters who are judge, jury, and, sometimes, executioner. Those they catch alive either become slaves or are given over to their scientists to be experimented on. Some survive and get extraordinary powers, while retaining their human appearance. Others are not so lucky and become monsters. These are swept under the rug and the general public at large knows nothing of them. The government also has agents who deal with extra planar entities and aliens that they use to keep their powers. These, of course, are officially illegal.

Those who live outside the law do what they must to survive, whether it's tattooing their bodies to give themselves powers, resequencing their DNA with an animal's, replacing body parts with machine parts, or grafting animal parts wholesale onto their body. Drug use is rampant, and nigh impossible to escape. Some even make deals with aliens or extra-planar entities to grant them powers. Generations of doing these types of things has born with unusual powers. Generally speaking, those who are born with such powers have to hide them, lest they draw unwanted attention to themselves.

Plot synopsis. There are a 8 rumors, which each of your characters have heard about. Please roll twice (rerolling duplicates)/ choose 2- at the beginning of the game for your character to be interested in looking into. Note: at some point, you'll have a chance to investigating all rumors, if you so desire. This is just so I have some idea where you want to start.

Inky blackness is showing up around the city at random intervals.
A new illegal, but highly addictive drug is on the street.
Monster related crime rates are rising.
People who were once thought dead are now seen alive
A shipment of weapons is due at the docks
A well-known politician was seen skulking around a shady part of town
There are random power outages that are affecting the city
People are randomly going missing. No one can figure out why.
Notes: I'm looking for between 4 - 6 players. Basically any early evening _except_ Sunday night(s) I'm available. Part of the game _may_ be play by post between games (though not guaranteed every session) We will be using d20 modern 5th edition. The link for the base materials are here. Go to the "base classes" folder and choose something. See folder labeled character sheets for sheets. The first 4 levels will be limited to the "standard classes," at which point you'll be able to choose the more esoteric advanced classes. Magic will be rare, and potentially dangerous.

I'm in the central time zone.

I'm not looking for a "murder hobo" campaign, as you read above, most of the monsters were actually people at one point. Many real life myths may have some element of truth in this campaign The game will be ran on discord and roll20 It will be mostly "theatre of the mind" Any questions, please ask. If interested, please let me know. I can be reached at 
cohojes@iit.edu
@Jear77 on telegram
Jear77#6923 on discord 

I'll get back to you as soon as possible if you contact me


----------

